# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  New Pond.... Done!

## Smoker

Thread sebelumnya disini http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...225#post316225

Setelah menunggu sekian lama, akhirnya siap juga.... walau masih ada sedikit sana sini yang mau  difinishing, tapi kolam sudah running dengan 6 ekor ikan didalam

Saya post di thread baru boleh y, agar lebih gampang, bila tidak diizinkan atau melanggar aturan, mohon maaf dan minta tolong moderator agar merge threadnya.

*Beberapa penampakan :*









*Spesifikasi Kolam :*
Kapasitas Kolam (tdk termasuk filter) : 38 ton
Sumber air : pam 
TDS : 55
pH : 7-7.2

*Sistem Filter
*
*Filter Air Bawah*
2 BD @6" ---> 2 Vortex @90cm with Matala Brush @70pcs ----> 2 Nexus 310 with @250l Dynamic K1 untuk Biologis + @40l Static K1 untuk Mekanik ---> 2 Bak Pompa ----> 2 Tsurumi Pump ----> Bakki Shower

*2 Vortex @Diameter bersih 90cm with Matala Brush @70pcs*


*  Dalam kondisi tertutup*


*  2 Unit Nexus 310 with K1 @250l utk biologis dan @40l utk mekanik*



*  Dalam Kondisi Tertutup*


*  2 Bak Pompa setelah Nexus 310 dengan 2 Tsurumi Pump ke Bakki* *Shower*

*  Dalam Kondisi Tertutup*


*Filter Air Tengah (Mid Level) dan Air Atas*
* 5 Submerged Chambers untuk filter air tengah (mid level) dan air atas (skimmer)*

Chamber 1,2,3 untuk Matala Mat mix Green, Blue dan Gray total 54 sheets disusun vertikal.
Chamber 4 untuk Chiller dan Protein Skimmer
  Chamber 5 bak pompa dengan 2 Tsurumi Pump (UV TMC110) ke Bakki

* Skimmer untuk air atas*

* Chamber 1 ukuran 110x120x127cm (pxlxt) Mix Matala Matt Green dan Blue* 


* Chamber 2 dan 3 @ukuran 50x120x127cm (pxlxt) Mix Matala Blue dan Grey*




* Pengaturan oksigen untuk Chamber 1,2,3 (1 Resun LP100)*

* Dalam Kondisi Tertutup*


*Chamber 4 untuk Chiller 2 PK (2 unit @1pk)** dan Protein Skimmer*






*UV TMC110 with Panasonic Timer (dihidupkan 8 jam sehari)*



*  Air Pump - 5 unit Resun LP100 (2 ke kolam, 2 ke masing2 Nexus 310, 1 ke Chamber 1,2,3)
*

*Bakki Shower*
* Bakki Shower 3 tray/tingkat dengan masing2 tingkat berukuran @4m x 50cm (pxl)*
*Media :* 200kg Momotaro Bacteria House (tingkat 1 & 2 masing2 100kg)  dan 60kg Matala Biostone Small + 1 Box Crystal Bio (tingkat 3 /  terendam)
*Flowrate :* Disupply oleh 4 Tsurumi Pump @15ton/jam

Tingkat 1

Tingkat 2

Tingkat 3



Ikan sudah masuk 6 Ekor 



Terima kasih kepada :
Pak Heri dari Samurai Koi Center atas bantuan konsep dan saran2nya
Nippon Koi Center Medan
Suhu dan teman saya, om asan (koi54n) atas saran2nya
Koi-s dan semua suhu2 disini yang banyak memberi ilmu pada saya, sehingga nubie seperti saya bisa ada kesempatan belajar.

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> tapi yang bener nih om? serius yang alat ukur digital itu ada?


bener Om ......
sekarang dalam tahap finishing........kalau PH, Temp , TDS sudah di pastikan bisa berfungsi......
yang masih tahap proses..........pengukuran untuk Amonia, Nitrite, GH, KH , Salinity .......dan proses alarm ( alert ) untuk batas maks toleransi nya.....


Om Helmy......di tanyain nih  .........

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

> Congrats,//
> Om.. kalau d rumah pakai shower model cor2an itu suaranya tetep kenceng ?
> krn dirumah pakai bakki shower alumunium, suaranya sampai ke tetangga.. hehe..


Memang kmrn waktu membuat bakki ini ada pertimbangan ributnya, syukurlah suara g gitu kencang ya om. dan kolamnya disamping kiri kanan bisa ditutup kalo malam, sehingga sudah hampir ga terdengar kalo ditetangga. hehe.

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiloper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

ampun omm luaaaarrrrr biiiiaaaasaaaaaa.

----------


## 67_ShelbyGT500

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## commander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

